# best 2-bolt cage for the down tube?



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

My wednesday has a cage mount low on the down tube and I want to get one so that I can keep more h2o on the bike instead of back. I have 2 standard King Cage alu cages on there already, and to keep things matchy matchy I'm looking at a 3rd for the down tube (potentially the Iris instead as it looks like it might hold things a little more securely) but willing to hear other suggestions, especially if it matches the King Cages in appearance. Bonus points if it can somehow hold a 1-liter Nalgene.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh, and the bike is used almost exclusively for mountain riding in Southern California if that makes a difference.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

First of all, why the hell did Surly not put 3 bosses under the down tube? Stupid! Second, your King Cages are steel (or titanium), not aluminum, and yes, steel is a better material for cages. I agree that the Iris cage is superior for mounting under the downtube for regular bike bottles. You can find some bottles that approach 1 liter in capacity, but a normal cage will not fit a 1 liter Nalgene bottle.

You could also mount a cage down there that is designed for 3 bosses and just mount it with 2 bolts. Velo Orange make a big cage with I think 5 holes for a variety of mounting options. I would run a strap of some kind around anything bigger than a standard size bottle just in case. It's not really a location you can access while riding anyway. I use that location for more storage and refill the bottles inside the triangle during breaks.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm an idiot. I hadn't coffee yet. Yes I knew they were steel. D'oh! Yes I would love to throw an anything cage down there. Might try it with the strap like suggest. Thanks!

"Buy the ticket. Take the ride." -Hunter S. Thompson
"Life is too important to be taken seriously." -Oscar Wilde
"Single speeds should come in cans" -Me


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I use regular cages and have simply ditched the 1L Nalgene. There are lots of 1L bottles out there that fit in standard cages. I re-use my wife La Croix bottles for a touch of class. Nalgene bottles are heavy.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

FWIW, I have used Salsa Anything cages with full Nalgenes for hundreds of miles using 2 bolts instead of 3. Plenty strong enough.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

captnpenguin said:


> My wednesday has a cage mount low on the down tube and I want to get one so that I can keep more h2o on the bike instead of back. I have 2 standard King Cage alu cages on there already, and to keep things matchy matchy I'm looking at a 3rd for the down tube (potentially the Iris instead as it looks like it might hold things a little more securely) but willing to hear other suggestions, especially if it matches the King Cages in appearance. Bonus points if it can somehow hold a 1-liter Nalgene.


Iris is best/most secure for that location.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

I've used the 2-bolt Blackburn outpost cage to good effect. It has much better straps than the anything cage, as they have some tacky rubber to keep the straps from sliding around.

Blackburn Outpost Cargo Cage > Accessories > Hydration > Water Bottle Cages | Jenson USA


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I have mounted the Salsa Stainless Nickless cages to my fork legs and they are extremely secure. I attached a loop of shock cord to slip around the water bottle; but I don't think it's necessary as the cage holds the bottle really, really well. I would mount one on the underside of the downtube and not be concerned about the bottle ejecting or the cage breaking. 

It's just a regular bottle cage though, and doesn't meet your 1L Nalgene criteria.


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

I picked up this US made SS cage from Widefoot designs. Comes with 5 holes for either 2 or 3 bolt cages. Well made and holds a number of larger bottles inluding Nalgene.

LiterCage | Widefoot Design

here it is mounted on my Ritchey Commando. Kinda irritated that Ritchey didn't put downtube bosses on but I'll prob. fix that over the summer


----------

